# Pesky Moths!!



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi,

Is there anyone out there having had experience of dealing with Moths?...Basically just before the weekend before last my wife noticed a worm - it turned out to be a moth larvae - crawling up the kitchen wall...summarily disposed of...a little bit later another one,etc etc...OK, So I started the process of getting rid/neutralising the furry larvae, getting rid of cardboard boxes - cereals, rice, pasta etc, fully cleaning cupboards with disinfectant/soapy water, moth strips (pheromone types), cedarwood moth balls in drawers and cupboards plus the gel thingeys that you hang in wardrobes...So I thought we've got this mastered and lo and behold, at least half a dozen new build moths have appeared today....little ******s!!..........If I am failing in what I'm doing, is there any other way of doing so, or are there companies out there who can 'bomb' the house to kill 'em? - we're originally from the UK but moved to Paphos from OZ two years ago where they have aerosol bombs of all kinds for just about all eventualities.....we should be so lucky!!

Thanks!:fingerscrossed::juggle:


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

The food cupboard moths are common. I dealt with them by attaching strips of sticky paper to the inside of the cupboard. You can buy special ones for this but I used cut up pieces of the yellow ones you see hanging from trees to catch insects as I already had some of these. They get a bit messy but are easily replaced and I think are pretty effective. As a result I don't recall seeing any of these moths last year.

Pete


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't particularly like using chemicals, especially aerosols, so have found putting peppermint oil in the water when washing floors etc generally keeps the creepy crawlies away. It has the added benefit of smelling nice too.
If you find you have an infestation make up a fairly strong solution with plain water and apply using a suitable spray system, most hard wear shops and some garden centres sell plastic ones.


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks Pete, we'll give it a try!


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi Rema, that sounds like a very good way of evicting them!...thanks also for the physio thread as well!

Regards,

Big-bad_dave


----------

